# Papaya a good grow?



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking at NV's Papaya. Need a low growing indica with nice bud. Any info on background or history of this strain?

Any input about this or other potential strains would be appreciated.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 23, 2007)

The Brother's Grunt wasn't very happy with NV's Papaya. He got the seeds through Seedboutiqe
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6256&page=2&highlight=Papaya

Check out the strain reports in the MJ seeds section.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*IMHO you can get a better strain for your money.   Papaya was OK but just don't have the kick we were looking and hoping for. *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

*Thanks Mutt and TBG........*

I checked out the thread. 

I'm getting some real beans to grow very soon. I think you guys are aware of my "micro grows". In all your experience, is there an indica strain you would recommend me to try? Gotta keep it low and bushy.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 23, 2007)

NV's NL pure indica. Only about 2-3 feet tops untied. Very easy to grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*You can also try Peak seeds Northernberry. Big fat leaves and nice compact growth.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

I liked Papaya. Very short and bushy, tasty smoke, good buzz but not great. AK48 is what you want if you want a small, high yielding, chronic bud. It's my fav so far.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I liked Papaya. Very short and bushy, tasty smoke, good buzz but not great.


 
*OK..... Now we're getting somewhere. TBG says the same in that thread.*

I won't do Papaya. Northern Lights, Northernberry, and AK48 are all on my good list.

More input of strains would be appreciated. Thanks for your expertise.:aok:


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 24, 2007)

Im in the middle of growing some ak48 and its looking like some nice buds.  Short plant and it pretty stinky.  I just orderd some papaya a few days ago so I hope it turns out better than these other grows.


----------

